# Samba Swat Debian ?



## Gudy (19. November 2003)

Hi, diesen beitrag gab es schonmal, aber damals mit Suse 8.2 und ich nutze Debian, und mein Problem ist das ich über den Browser das Swat nicht erreichen kann?

Ich dachte es müsste in der inetd.d stehn, da ist aber nix von swat zu finden 
Ich gehe doch richtig in der annahme das Swat im  Samba "paket" enthalten ist oder?

OSebian 3.0
Samba ist instaliert
Apache ist instaliert und kann auch über die IP erreicht werden.


----------



## Sway (19. November 2003)

```
apt-get install swat
```
Dann hast du auch swat  


Packete kannst du mit "apt-cache search SUCHBEREGIFF" suchen. Oder wenn du das lieber per GUI lösen willst, "apt-get install synaptic"

Synaptic ist ein Grafisches Tool um apt zu verwalten


----------



## Gudy (19. November 2003)

wie man instaliert wuste ich aber  

aber es sei dir gedankt, denn jetzt  es auch wo es instaliert ist *gg*

cu


----------

